# Looking for shrimp to buy:



## cynsnn (Nov 21, 2014)

[/FONTI'm looking to buy some RCS, yellow, orange neos or any of the orange tigers or the riliis. I'm not rich but, would like to get 10 or more of a couple types of shrimp, depending on your price. So, if you have any please shoot me a pm ok? Thanks in advance if anyone can sell or help me find some shrimp for sale! *c/p* :fish-in-a-bag:


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

I thought that I had posted a reply already but it must have not posted.....
I know of a place where you can get all of those shrimp but it is kinda expensive. Check out Bob's Tropical Plants - Home


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

orange neos are hard to find, I thought I had some but they turned out to be orange sakura shrimp, they breed like amanos, meaning they need brackish for the larval stage. still fun to have though


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

There's a good supply here:

Current Stock list | Invertebrates by Msjinkzd


----------



## cynsnn (Nov 21, 2014)

Thanks for all your feedback!*w3 Even if all I can find is rcs's I want to buy them but, I'm not going to pa $3.99 for petcos shrimps! lol I have bought ghost shrimp from them that are still alive and growing after 11 months and being shifted around 3 different tanks! They have been pretty hardy! anyway, If you know of any person/friends that want to sell or whatever please let me know. thanks Cindy


----------

